# This is what a state-of-the-art self-driving car "sees" versus what you see



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Advantage Waymo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123608249079562252


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

In this scenario most human drivers would have shifted a lane over before the obstacle. 

It actually is a telltale sign that the “AI” didn’t recognize the converging paths until a second before.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> In this scenario most human drivers would have shifted a lane over before the obstacle.
> 
> It actually is a telltale sign that the "AI" didn't recognize the converging paths until a second before.


Actually it appears AI seen the bicyclist and slowed to let them through (But I do hate the idea of roboo cars)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Actually it appears AI seen the bicyclist and slowed to let them through (But I do hate the idea of roboo cars)


Yes directly before they reach the obstacle. The cyclist, the obstacle, and car was already on converging paths. The AI realized it too late to shift over.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Is that like Grand Theft Auto before they got creative with hookers, hobos, and plowing into cop cars?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> In this scenario most human drivers would have shifted a lane over before the obstacle.
> 
> It actually is a telltale sign that the "AI" didn't recognize the converging paths until a second before.


And what? plow into the car approaching on his left? Most humans are oblivious to even cars in their blind spot, let alone bikes. It would have been bike soup had a human been driving.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> And what? plow into the car approaching on his left? Most humans are oblivious to even cars in their blind spot, let alone bikes. It would have been bike soup had a human been driving.


No, the concept is flying over your head...

The cyclist, the cars, the obstacle all existed and was on a converging path before the video clip started. A human driver would have noticed all objects and varies speeds and point of impact well before the SDC noticed in the video. Hence shifting a lane before approaching cars were too close.

Ex. On the highway a car coming off an access ramp while you're in the first lane. A human driver can tell based off both car speeds if they will impact or not well before the car reaches the bottom of the ramp. This SDC would have only noticed last minute, slammed breaks and potentially caused accident with car in it's rear. A problem waymo cars have already reported repeatedly through the years.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No, the concept is flying over your head...
> 
> The cyclist, the cars, the obstacle all existed and was on a converging path before the video clip started. A human driver would have noticed all objects and varies speeds and point of impact well before the SDC noticed in the video. Hence shifting a lane before approaching cars were too close.
> 
> Ex. On the highway a car coming off an access ramp while you're in the first lane. A human driver can tell based off both car speeds if they will impact or not well before the car reaches the bottom of the ramp. This SDC would have only noticed last minute, slammed breaks and potentially caused accident with car in it's rear. A problem waymo cars have already reported repeatedly through the years.


Nonsense. Humans have blind spots, self driving cars do not. Self driving cars can gauge speed better than any human could ever hope to do.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Nonsense. Humans have blind spots, self driving cars do not. Self driving cars can gauge speed better than any human could ever hope to do.


Not based off every documented piece of evidence.

We drive with our subconscious mind, which is more powerful than any supercomputer known to man.

Lastly SDCs are not trying to be better than humans, but humans assisted by technology ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's not even conclusive the human wasnt driving the vehicle

we all know SDC's can't think so they don't have the capacity to think ahead

we have yet to see a waymo accident where the car actually took evasive manuevers



Single Malt said:


> Nonsense. Humans have blind spots, self driving cars do not. Self driving cars can gauge speed better than any human could ever hope to do.


lol ya right

you keep talking outta your ass, tomato

still waiting for you to produce a single video over 15 minutes of unedited SDC driving itself on city streets with cars, pedestrians, and traffic

I'll wait


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's not even conclusive the human wasnt driving the vehicle
> 
> we all know SDC's can't think so they don't have the capacity to think ahead
> 
> ...


I thought this was the same guy. I've pegged him to at least 5 different profiles. Is he a paid troll or something?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I thought this was the same guy. I've pegged him to at least 5 different profiles. Is he a paid troll or something?


works for the SDC industry, along with a few other coworkers


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> works for the SDC industry, along with a few other coworkers


why would the SDC industry care what poor & powerless low skill workers think of high technology autonomous vehicles?
They focus on the law makers, congress, wealthy investors and R & D

Does NASA poll uber driver's about Mars?
HECK, Not even Uber Corp cares what driver's think.???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> why would the SDC industry care what poor & powerless low skill workers think of high technology autonomous vehicles?
> They focus on the law makers, congress, wealthy investors and R [/U]


tomato, if that were true, you wouldnt be creating hundreds of usernames to post at this messageboard


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tomato, if that were true, you wouldnt be creating hundreds of usernames to post at this messageboard


*once again for the slow folks Cause I really want to know what's going on in the head of our nation's low skill workers: 

why would the SDC industry care what poor & powerless low skill workers think of high technology autonomous vehicles?
They focus on the law makers, congress, wealthy investors and R & D

Does NASA poll uber driver's about Mars?
HECK, Not even Uber Corp cares what driver's think.??? *


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> *once again for the slow folks Cause I really want to know what's going on in the head of our nation's low skill workers:
> 
> why would the SDC industry care what poor & powerless low skill workers think of high technology autonomous vehicles?
> They focus on the law makers, congress, wealthy investors and R & D
> ...


This isn't about Uber drivers but public opinion.

People elect officials, buy goods and services, and sway influence.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Nonsense. Humans have blind spots, self driving cars do not. Self driving cars can gauge speed better than any human could ever hope to do.


Machine have huge blind spots!

Machines can only do what they are programmed to do. Any unforeseen problems? Machine is not programmed to react.

Also, guess who programmed those machines? Human.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

All that video showed me was a couple of bicyclists punked an sdc to slow down as they raced past it


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Gung-Ho said:


> All that video showed me was a couple of bicyclists punked an sdc to slow down as they raced past it


And what does that tell you? It tells you that the bicyclists understood they were not taking their lives in their hands by darting out in front of the SDC. Because the system works. Would they have tried this with just any car?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Nonsense. Humans have blind spots, self driving cars do not. Self driving cars can gauge speed better than any human could ever hope to do.


You're serious, aren't you?
Humans have blind spots? You mean, vehicles have blind spots? Unless of course there are voids in your retina's!
Do you understand the concept of a 'blind spot', and how it relates to mirrors, the vehicles, etc.?

Didn't think so

Millennial are you?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> And what does that tell you? It tells you that the bicyclists understood they were not taking their lives in their hands by darting out in front of the SDC. Because the system works. Would they have tried this with just any car?


Car is driving at a crawl so yes.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

The Texan said:


> You're serious, aren't you?
> Humans have blind spots? You mean, vehicles have blind spots? Unless of course there are voids in your retina's!
> Do you understand the concept of a 'blind spot', and how it relates to mirrors, the vehicles, etc.?
> 
> ...


How many eyes do humans have? How many eyes/senors do SDC's have?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> How many eyes do humans have? How many eyes/senors do SDC's have?


how many human brains do SDC's have ?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> how many human brains do SDC's have ?


Zero. Human brains are too slow. Some slower than others.


----------

